# Pressemeldung: Bericht zum Lübecker Walderlebnistag 2015



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Walderlebnistag 2015​*






Am 06.09.2015 wurde die Traditionsveranstaltung zum 14.mal im Lübecker Stadtwald begangen.

Neben der Lübecker Jägerschafft und dem Lions Club, gab es in diesem Jahr erstmalig  auch einen Information Bastel- und Spielstand des Lübecker Kreisverband der  Sportfischer e.V. 

Zusammen mit den beiden größten Lübecker Angelvereinen, der Vereinigung der Wakenitz Angler (VdWA) mit mehr als 2000  Mitgliedern und dem ASV Trave mit mehr als 1200 Mitgliedern sowie mit Dr. Dieter Bohn vom Landesverband Schleswig Holstein wurde der Stand organisiert.

Während  die Kinder ihr Geschick mit sehr großer Begeisterung beim Haselnußruten basteln, Zielwerfen oder in einem Angelspiel testen konnten, konnten sich die Eltern darüber informieren was die Angler in den Vereinen und die Vereine in den Verbänden denn noch so tun außer Fische zu fangen.

Das erklärte ihnen Manfred Kautzsch 1. Vorsitzender der VdWA am Beispiel der Meerforelle vom „Abstreifen“ das entnehmen von Milch und Rogen  bis hin zum „Besatz“ das Aussetzen der Fischbrut in Gewässer aus denen sie Abwandern und in die sie als geschlechtsreife Tiere wieder zurückkehren werden.

Wie beschwerlich diese Wanderung ist erklärte Frank Luckner Gewässerwart des Lübecker Kreisverband  „Die Meerforelle hat einen sehr beschwerlichen teils durch die Verbauung vieler Gewässer durch Wehre oder Wasserkraftwerken unmöglichen Weg zu ihren Laichgründen zu bewältigen“.

Den Vereinen und Verbänden ist der Umwelt- und Naturschutz sehr wichtig und Themen wie z.B. Renaturierung oder von Aufstiegshilfen für Laichwanderer stehen ganz oben auf der Liste. Doch auch der Müll an und in Gewässern ist ein Thema. 
Leider gibt es auch in den eigenen Reihen „schwarze Schafe“, die ihren Müll an den Angelplätzen liegen lassen, erklärten Uwe Muss Fischereiaufsicht und Schriftwart des LKV und Christian Fratzke Pressewart des LKV wir tolerieren ein solches Verhalten in keiner Weise.


In diesem Jahr jährte sich die Aktion „rüttelt die Müllschweine auf“ zum 4. Mal zu der, der Pressewart in einen Forum für Angler aufrief, ich hatte einfach die Nase voll davon stillschweigend den Müll anderer an meinem Angelplatz ein zu sammeln oder aber Spaziergängern immer wieder zu erklären zu müssen, dass man eben auch genau ihrer Ansicht ist und sich derart für seine Anglerkollegen schämen zu müssen erklärt C. Fratzke weiter.

Es fand sich eine wachsende Gruppe mit und ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit die sich 2 mal im Jahr aufmachen, um an besonders vermüllten Abschnitten der Trave Müll zu sammeln, wir zeigen mit Bildern, Berichten und mit scharfen Worten das wir die Augen aufhalten und dafür sorgen das die unbelehrbaren ihrer gerechten Strafe durch die Behörden zugeführt werden.

Stellenweise sind auch deutliche Besserungen zu bemerken was uns in unserem Tun bestärkt und die Gruppe die nun im Lübecker Trave Angler Trave Forum ein festes Zuhause  gefunden hat wird ihr Bestreben auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen und mit guten Beispiel voran zu gehen weiter fort führen denn…

„Besonders Plastikmüll ist ein sehr großes Problem,  weil dieser sich nicht zersetzt, aber  durch die Witterungseinflüsse immer bröseliger und feiner wird und somit  als kleinste Partikel den Weg in unsere Nahrung findet. Aber nicht nur der Mensch sondern auch die Tiere nehmen den Müll auf  und verhungern qualvoll mit vollem Magen."

Erklärt Peter Beckmann Stellvertretender Bürgermeister der Gemeinde Groß Grönau ein passionierter Angler und Jäger, es ist enorm wichtig die Menschen immer wieder auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen und auch besonders auch den Nachwuchs zu sensibilisieren sie zu lehren nachhaltig mit den Resourcen der Natur umzugehen, Natur bewusst erleben. 

Auch hier sind die Vereine und Verbände sehr engagiert und bieten allerlei Freizeitaktivitäten an so zum Beispiel richtet Heinrich Elzermann 1.Vorsitzender des ASV Trave schon seit Jahren das Ferienpassangeln das sich größter Beliebtheit  bei den Kids erfreut aus.

Die Kinder lernen dort sich in der Natur zu bewegen, die Natur zu verstehen,  wie wirke ich auf die Natur?, wie gelingt es mir einen Fisch zu überlisten und wie gehe ich waidgerecht mit dem Tier um? Und natürlich auch der Fisch als Nahrungsmittel.

Und was uns wirklich besonders erfreut hat ist das die kleinsten bei uns und bei schönstem Wetter den größten Spaß hatten der Zuspruch war zeitweise derart Groß das, das Team wirklich ins Schwitzen kam.

Ein Herzliches Dankeschön richten wir an alle freiwilligen Helfer ohne deren großartiges Engagement.
Christian Fratzke 
Pressewart


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bericht zum Lübecker Walderlebnistag 2015*

Wir freuen uns, dass immer mehr Vereine/Verbände die Möglichkeit wahrnehmen, auch unsere Plattform zur kostenlosen Information der Angler zu nutzen.

In diesem Sinne:
Herzlich willkommen, Kreisverband Lübeck.


----------



## Salora (8. September 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bericht zum Lübecker Walderlebnistag 2015*

Vielen Dank für die Veröffentlichung Thomas! 

Weitere Bilder sind auf der KV HP zu sehen. Es war ein toller Tag, vor allem auch für die "Kleinen" zukünftigen Petri Jünger.

> Lübecker Walderlebnistag 2015


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bericht zum Lübecker Walderlebnistag 2015*

Immer gerne - unser Job ;-)

Und hier gibts auch noch mehr Bilder zu sehen, bei den Traveanglern:
http://trave-angler.de/traveforum/showthread.php?tid=267


----------

